# Transfer Express Offers New Custom Transfer Basketball Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

New basketball clipart and layouts have been added to the Transfer Express website for 2014-2015 season ensuring that decorators can easily create fresh new looks for teams, families, and fans. 

Choose from graphics that include clipart and layouts with basketballs, nets, mascots, 
men players, women players and more. There also is a selection of layouts for leagues, tournaments, championships, and team rosters. 

With Easy Prints, creating a transfer is as easy as choosing a layout; changing the text, art, and colors; and pressing it! Design one or several variations and print them out for your customer to choose which one he or she likes best. 

Save yourself the time and hassle of direct screen printing. Ready-to-apply, one-color designs ship the same day and by ordering extras you can quickly and easily do fill-ins for any client. Multicolor orders placed before 3 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, will ship in two working days or less. 
For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

